
Signed HTTP Exchanges - handpickednames
https://wicg.github.io/webpackage/draft-yasskin-http-origin-signed-responses.html#rfc.section.3.7.4
======
lle-bout
Uh, is that not already possible with TLS? Design bloat?

~~~
wahern
> These signatures can be verified against an origin's certificate to
> establish that the exchange is authoritative for an origin even if it was
> transferred over a connection that isn't.

So not possible with TLS (unless you tunnel TLS inside TLS). I can't think of
any killer use cases that would (IMO) justify the complexity, but Appendix A
does list use cases.

